# Sport Relief 21st - 23rd March 2014



## Copepod (Feb 23, 2014)

Just realised that Sport Relief is coming up. So, now's the time to sign up for a run / swim / cycle event. Some events are in weekend / week before / after main weekend, so that might help some people. I may be working at another non Sports Relief sports event on the SR weekend, if that makes sense, so the weekend after is looking better, and I'm thinking about 1.5km swim as I haven't swum that distance since I was a teenager, but quite often swim 500m. 

Find an event near you: http://www.sportrelief.com/event-info/enter-now


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2014)

Like your swumming style Copepod    (sorry for taking the mick)  Good for you doing so much.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 24, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Like your swumming style Copepod    (sorry for taking the mick)  Good for you doing so much.


 Thanks HOBIE


----------

